# Age of my Hamilton Ventura



## JonClay (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi everyone

I hope that someone could please help me with dating my Hamilton Ventura watch. I've had a look through the pinned *Dating Vintage Watches* post, but couldn't find anything on Hamilton's, so apologies if I missed it!

I've had my Hamilton Ventura watch for around 3 years now (having had it shipped over from Hawaii), and I'm just curious as to how old it might be, along with a possible value. I know that it's not a particularly rare watch, but I'm just curious.

The photographs show that it's a Registered Edition with a 6251A code. I've asked Hamilton my questions but they didn't respond.

Photograph 1

Photograph 2

Many thanks for your help.
Jon


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Well its definitely after 1988 when they reissued them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@JonClay You won't get an exact year without documents but from memory the Registered Edition was from the 1990's


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @JonClay it seems that the Hamilton "Registered Editions" story (1983-1999) is quite interesting, with a number of Hamilton classics being given the reissued Registered Edition "treatment." Ironically, the Registered Edition Ventura ultimately outsold all the other Hamilton Registered Edition watches put together, having gained an extra popularity boost after it featured in the film, "Men in Black."

Here are some pictures of a Hamilton Registered Edition Ventura, with the same "6251A" designation on the back as your own watch, dating to 2001 (pics from assets.catawiki.nl):


----------



## JonClay (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi all

Many thanks for your replies. Apologies for the late response from me but I've been away for a while.

The dates mentioned tie in with what I thought might be the case.

Best wishes

Jon


----------

